# Impresora hp 3650 no prende



## jj (Abr 3, 2008)

Hola a todos

tengo un problema en mi impresora hp 3650 la cual no prende al pulsar el boton de encendido probe el voltaje que sale del adaptor que esta trae y el voltaje es correcto 32v y 15v que es con los dos voltajes que esta trabaja. Ni prende el led de encendido
Cual puede ser este problema.


Atte,
jj


----------



## Mjarre (Abr 3, 2008)

checa el puerto en donde se conecta el cable de alimentacion, talvez y este desoldado, si esto no funciona intenta revisando el interruptor de ensendodo, talvez y ya no funcione.... y si todo esta bien revisa tu circuito de alimentacion, tal vez y se quemo o fundio un dispositivo


----------



## jj (Abr 3, 2008)

Mjarre
Gracias por la respuesta sabes como desemsamblar esta impresora porque estube tratando de desemsamblarla para sacar la tarjeta pero no pude, quite el carro del cabezal pero el resto no lo pude sacar. sabes donde puedo encontrar el manual de servicio de esta impresora

Atte,
jj


----------

